# Planet Audio Tube-Hybrid HVT754 w/ Canton's, etc.



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I decided to take the opportunity to listen to some of the gear that Zuki is selling, and I'm really glad I did. I really like the Zuki 4ch amp, and I think you all know that. I took that amp out for a short while, and tested one of the Planet Audio amps I had for sale, just for fun. WOW! I like tube amps!

System Includes:
Stock Factory HU 
3sixty.2 processor w/ EQ, active crossover, and time alignment
Canton RS 2.16 components running active off the 3sixty.2
Pioneer PRS D2000T sub amp
Eclipse SW8000 sub in a 1.7 cubic foot box sealed

I really didn't know what to expect, except I know that I enjoy a smooth, warm sound. The Cantons are not that by their design. They aren't cold or harsh, either. But you know what I mean, they have that precision to them that can be a little "much", especially if you turn them up to "11", so to speak.

Once I let the amp warm up, I connected all the speaker leads one by one, and verified proper level matching and gain settings, and I turned off all the crossovers and eq built into the amp. Technically, these amps can do an active system by themselves, but hey, I bought the 3sixty.2, so I might as well use it. Anyway, once I got everything dialed in, I started with music that I tested on the previous setup. Some disks Zuki sells, which have just about every kind of music genre available. The most noticeable thing I could feel from this amp was that it would let me play louder without my ears asking me to turn it down. It just felt more full, robust, and natural to me. I enjoyed hearing pianos, and trumpets, most of all. They sounded far more rich and lively then before. Vocals popped out a bit more on the dashboard, which was surprising. My wife listened closely as well. She knows nothing about sound systems, but knows what she likes about going to a quality music club, and she immediately LOVED the sound. She said it best, "It's like I'm IN THE MUSIC!!". I really don't know what the hell that means, but I assume that she's talking about that enveloping feel that was very noticeable on certain passages of music, especially playing house and trance that was recorded well. If she likes it, and I like it, then surely we're going the right way w/ tubes in the car.

All in all, I really think this is a fantastic sound to have in the car. It warms up just about every kind of music genre, and it seems to me that any genre can use that. It seemed to remove the digital-ness of my system as it was, and I enjoyed the change. Its as though I swapped my car's ambiance for a nice grand hall, rather then a sterile but clean hospital. 

What do you guys think about tube-hybrid amps?

This is a pic of one on ampguts...they are made by Zed btw!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

nice... i was outbid like 4 different times last summer on this exact amp when they were on ebay constantly. always wanted to try one.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

any internals of the zuki yet?


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

I know its OT but how would you rate the Canton components overall mainly the lower end. Would these be as suitable for a subless 2 way as a prs set or maybe a 7"exclusive? How would you describe their sound characteristics?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

aww..legend...come on dude. Would you want some internet punk reverse-engineering your pride and joy, and then telling you it resembles so and so, even though it was designed on a clean sheet of paper?

Kappa...I sell them ya know...

Just an update - I got back from a 2 hour long drive w/ my lady. Pretty much all we did was cruise around town listening to righteous techno the whole time, full tilt loud and clear, and BANGING. This wasn't chemical-assisted, but it sure as hell felt like it. The system intoxicated me, big time. Honestly, this amp is now at home in my car. The warmth and body it produces on the music I listen to, ...well its a match, lets just say that. We even had a few people driving by with their windows down, (wonderful night in Vegas, like 78deg) who gave us thumbs up on the sound. Or, maybe it was because my wife is hot. I don't know. But, it was a nice touch. It literally sounded and felt like we were at _Pure_, top floor, balcony style.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

RedMed427 said:


> I know its OT but how would you rate the Canton components overall mainly the lower end. Would these be as suitable for a subless 2 way as a prs set or maybe a 7"exclusive? How would you describe their sound characteristics?


They kick ass.

They don't play as low as some mid-bass drivers I've fooled with, but my previous favorite speakers were the Type X Alpines (Vifa drivers), and these walk all over that. Now, keep in mind, I'm talking on ANY amp, but I'm most impressed with this Tube P.A. The low-end is great, but I'm cutting them short just so I can reach deeper in the volume knob, without distortion. The sub crosses at 75hz 12dB/oct, I think, and mids cross at 70 or 75, If I recall, also at a 12dB/oct. I tried going steeper, but I lost my blending that felt natural.

Great speakers, IMO. Are there better? You betcha. But, its hard to beat, especially the tweeter on an active arrangement.

Also...methinks you need to find a way to at least throw an 8" or 6.5" long throw sub in there somewhere. What type of car do you have that limits having a sub?


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a regular cab dakota with bucket seats. So i have about zero space. Ive tossed around the idea of a really small ported sonotube with either a tc audio or a dayton reference. But i really dont have room for an amp. Im going for a stealth install(Miami is full of sticky fingers). So im going to try my hardest to stay simple.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I liked my set of PA zed tube hybrids. had the 75x4 and 150x2 models. The 20 second warmup time drove me nuts eventally though.

loved just how powerful the amplifiers were. they gave me the impression I had more power on tap than I really did. arent they 1 ohm stable stereo, too?

But do you really think the world of the sound quality? If so, you are in for a special treat. The amps were shipped with old sovtek tubes. pretty par for the course. If you can find some better 12ax7's you'll be _really_ amazed 

I tried some 12ax7's from a guitar shop and they actually sounded worse than the sovteks. I hate to claim esoteric parts for sonic superiority, but I snagged some old military grade tubes form a 1950's weather trailer that really made the amps shine. I'll talk to a buddy of mine to see if he still has a set. I'm sure he has at least a few around.

Do you only run the 4 channel? or do you run more? do you plan on keeping the amp in your install?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, lots of questions Whiterabbit, let me do my best to answer them.

They are stable down to 1ohm stereo, 2ohm bridged.

The tubes were replaced by Zed already, and they are upgraded 12ax7u's. They are Made in Russia, but I don't recall the brand. If you run a few off to me, I can probably remember for you.

I run the 4 ch on my fronts in an active configuration, and I now have a 2ch HVT-7150 running the single sub I have. I do plan on going to a pair of Zuki 10's, or the leftover Blueprint 10's.

I actually planned on cutting into my completed fiberglass tub box to fit a pair of 10's, but unfortunately my car's engine fell out of its mounts, so I don't have a car to work on right now.

But, I pulled the amps out before the car went to the dealer, just in case. The rest is incredibly hard to steal out of the car, so kudo's to any ******* who tries.

Oh, I almost forgot. I bought some 3/32" plexiglass to make a new bottom plate for these amps. I'm then going to lightly tint the plexi, and install these amps w/ them upside down, so the entire beautiful board w/ the tubes shows in the install. This also efficiently handles the fact that these amps have scratches and chips in the paint on the outside. If and when I get my car back, I'll post the results of this beautiful design.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> The amps were shipped with old sovtek tubes. pretty par for the course.





fourthmeal said:


> The tubes were replaced by Zed already, and they are upgraded 12ax7u's. They are Made in Russia, but I don't recall the brand. If you run a few off to me, I can probably remember for you.


was it sovtek by chance?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I think it was different. I'll tell you what though...I've got some plexi for them, so I can flip them over and make new clear covers for them, and while I'm doing that, I'll snap a pic of the tube and see who makes them. Sadly, my car's gone (to me, anyway), so I haven't heard them in a few days now. Rental cars suck.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Are there any easier to find tube hybrid amps out there right now? I've always wanted to hear how tubes sound too......but don't want the hassle of looking aorund for a year to find them, lol


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Butler, I think.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

The tubes are Sovtek 12ax7wt+


----------



## harrier (Jun 20, 2005)

xencloud said:


> Are there any easier to find tube hybrid amps out there right now? I've always wanted to hear how tubes sound too......but don't want the hassle of looking aorund for a year to find them, lol


You can order Butler direct http://tubedriver.com/car.php


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks  , to this review I bought a Planet audio tuber on ebay and was blown away by the unbelieveable SQ. Hands down the one of best amp I have heard at any price.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

That's what I said when I first heard them (after the initial tube warming, naturally)...I was like, "Where have you been all my life?"

What tubes came with yours?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

It came with the stock Sovtek 12ax7wxt. Wich are very decent tubes.

I bought the new Tungsol 12ax7
Compared to stock:
more depth, better detail, more airy, less richness, not as warm as stocker

Ei elites 12ax7e
more depth than stockers but slightly less than the Tungsol
more richness and warmth than Tungsol but slighly less richness than stockers, same amount of warmth of stockers

I am using a hvt-754 with the Tungsol on the tweets. Trying to get those open/airy highs. Ei elites on the midrange to get those rich warm vocals. Like they say there is no perfect tube. You just gotta chose wich comprimise to live with.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, awt+ versions....well I can't find squat for information on them. I can only assume they are nice, because they sound great.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you want to hear a tube amp, then you don't need to listen to a hybrid as the tubes are only on the preamp and don't really do much of anything other than a buffer. In the Butlers they literally don't do anything in the signal path.

US Amps has a hybrid amp that looks almost exactly like the Planet Audio, but was first to market...

And when you say tube amp...a push/pull class a/b sounds different than a SET class a.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Eh... I always wanted a tube amp to listen to, and I always wanted a zed amp as well. I got both in one shot. I'm good to go. Literally, there is nothing I could desire further from my system, except for it to look good. Thats the next step.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Whats the current draw on the PA Tube Hybrids? I honestly love to get a pair eventually, also what kind of sound does it have during the warm up exactly, also what size awg for ground/power connections?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

most of your questions are answered w/ the factory manual.

www.planetaudiousa.com


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> If you want to hear a tube amp, then you don't need to listen to a hybrid as the tubes are only on the preamp and don't really do much of anything other than a buffer. In the Butlers they literally don't do anything in the signal path.
> 
> US Amps has a hybrid amp that looks almost exactly like the Planet Audio, but was first to market...
> 
> And when you say tube amp...a push/pull class a/b sounds different than a SET class a.


Yeah, we all know that it's not true tube amp. The end result is that these amp sound simply amazing at any price point. Yes, the tubes definitely make a difference in the way the amp sounds. I have used two other type of tubes and did get different results.


----------

